# Coffee County



## bucknasty07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Anyone else in Coffee?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 28, 2017)

I used to live off Hwy 158 on the east side of Douglas.
Now I’m up in north Grorgia.


----------



## bucknasty07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thats where my lease is. Down 158 at the Race track road.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 28, 2017)

I live just north of Douglas. Hunt between Broxton and Westgreen. Been slow so far for me. We let some nice bucks walk last year that we haven't seen on camera this season. I guess the neighbors got them.  A friend says the rut is on. I haven't seen it. He got a nice 8 last Sat morning.


----------



## bucknasty07 (Oct 29, 2017)

No rutting activity yet, but had 2 medium 8pts killed yesterday. Tarsals still clean.


----------



## Timbo85 (Nov 2, 2017)

Been lookin good in coffee this wk several big bucks been killed in West green and Nichols area


----------



## RedRyder (Nov 3, 2017)

Timbo85 said:


> Been lookin good in coffee this wk several big bucks been killed in West green and Nichols area



I'm from West Green, transplanted in north Georgia now, and one of my cousins has been posting some nice ones moving around this week. A friend killed a nice one two weeks ago there also.

They are still nocturnal up here in the north.


----------



## bucknasty07 (Nov 3, 2017)

I killed a good 8pt Wednesday morning at 8am. Tried loading a pic, but failed.


----------



## Todd Norton (Nov 25, 2018)

bucknasty07 said:


> Anyone else in Coffee?


 I'm in west green GA


----------



## antharper (Sep 24, 2019)

How’s it looking for u Coffee co guys , grew up hunting there but moved and am still in a lease on the river , looks like we got a good crop of bucks , some other members have been sending me pictures , planning on getting up before archery season is over and hunt a little and plant some plots if it ever rains again


----------



## creekrunner (Sep 25, 2019)

Good acorn crop, but don’t know how long they will hang on. Bad dry around here but October usually is


----------



## bucknasty07 (Oct 29, 2019)

What are you guys seeing right now? Any pre rut action? Cruising? Chasing?


----------



## antharper (Oct 30, 2019)

I hunted 4 days 25-28 with pretty pour weather and seen several young bucks cruising , also had one pretty 3.5 yr old I think, 8pt eating corn 2 different times , may shoot him later in the season if my freezer isn’t full enough , I’m hunting on the far north side of Coffee, should be good the next couple weeks , I want be back til the 6th for a week !


----------

